# L F T S 11/11



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

THANK YOU VETERANS for allowing us to have the freedoms we enjoy today. 
Now it's time to get up and enjoy one of the many and Tripod says....catch me if you can!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Thank you Service men and women. Remembrance day should be a national holiday. 
Good luck out there LFTS’ers. Just me by my lonesome today the boy needs his beauty sleep ( some people’s kids ) will give it a try this morning. But at +65 degrees and a strong SE wind I think I’ll be sitting out the pm hunt???


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm joining, gonna save the Mallards for the weekend when I can have some back-up. Going to sit the same area I sat last night. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks to all of our brave service people. Heading out soon and hoping to see some bucks hit the dirt today. Good luck all!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Not headed out today, but just the fact I beat Carpy to this thread is a small victory……and Thank you to the Veterans still here and those gone also!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Good luck out there folks!! I’m out till Monday morning, daughter is getting married tomorrow. Happy Veterans Day to all my fellow Vets. I’ve been tryin to create a Veterans Day thread but it’s not cooperating this morning.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully a veteran shoots a giant today….thank you for keeping us the land of the free! I woke up to a chase on camera this morning, first good buck I have on camera in a little over a week. I’m heading for the pinch this morning and sitting until the rain comes around noon. Good luck out there !
Flight


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Good luck to all out there grinding still. Been slow the last few days for me but trying to stay positive. Part of me enjoys the punishment I think haha

Thanks to you vets for defending our freedom.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just read the weather report calling for wind gust’s of 40 to 45 mph out here in Branch county starting after 9:00 am, be safe out there fellas!
Flight


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Good luck to everyone today and thank you to all the Veterans. Without you there is no live from the the stand. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you Vets!!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Yup...going to be a crazy weather day today! First couple hours will be the best of the day. Crazy wind and rain for the afternoon. Sucks for those of you lucky enough to hunt. It's a LONG work week for me...then a full court press on Saturday through Monday. 

Thanks to all our Vets! I truly appreciate your service and bravery!


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Out to the big buck pinch this morning. Wife dropped and walking in.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks to all of you that served. Looking at the wind will be cranking, 20to 40 mph. Not sure what I will do having coffee.forgot to hit send. At 5 lol.im in the amish shack this morning jigger


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks to the veterans, I should probably say that every day. 

Out in SE Ohio deep in the public lands looking for a mature buck. Warm and calm now but looks like winds pick up as the day goes on and rain around 4pm. 

Good luck


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Took a different path in today due to wind direction. Bumped 4 deer on the walk out and had 1 blowing at me as I was getting setup. At least there were Deer where I am hunting


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Wind is cranking up in Antrim county today, but it will be on with the snow and cold weather coming. In a lo impact stand with wind. This is the virgin amish blind, hopefully be the first kill from here today.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Because of veterans I can post here and ………
THANKS and PRAYERS 

Got my coffee and heading to camp.
It’s only 500.2 miles to da WUP and wheels are rolling 

Stay safe and harness up



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck fellas, back at it love the south East wind sanilac out


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I’m in.
This stand needs an East wind in the morning. It’s breezy but not too bad.
Good luck all


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

First customer.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Just gave a button buck a pass,lol let's see what happens.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Also, is anybody else unable to see pictures for the past two days? It's just showing me links when you guys post. Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same for me on tapatalk app. Think they want $. Idk.

5 does so far. Waiting for a follower. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Up in a different tree to the one I was thinking of, limited choices round here. All quiet so far and not too breezy, does or bucks ain’t safe if they give me a shot inside 40.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Little buck fed to directly downwind and decided he didn't like something, turned and walked away


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you veterans!

This is the one day a year I hunt with my dad, pretty much no exceptions. He’s shot nice bucks on November 11th 2 of the last 5 years and missed one. 

He’s 200 yards to my east and my wife is 200 yards to my west. Can’t beat it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Since I can’t hunt I got urge to visi cemetery’s and visit graves of friends that served in Vietnam and other relatives some from world war. 1 and two plus others that didn’t.I know about 50 relatives and friends just in Richmond


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Macs13 said:


> Also, is anybody else unable to see pictures for the past two days? It's just showing me links when you guys post. Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yep me to. It shows “view attachment”. About as annoying as it gets. The app and its picture presentations have had issues for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Slow the last few days but that can change in a hurry. East morning wind usually doesn't play well, we'll see.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

No go this morning. Windy as all get out and supposed to increase as the day goes on. Good luck and be safe. Thank you to all the veterans for making this all possible for the rest of us. GOD bless America 🇺🇸


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Nubbins is following.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

BFG said:


> I’m in here in NW Ohio. First sit. Always hunt this as an evening sit but had the day off and gave it a try. Shoulda slept in. Bumped a deer as I got 20 yards from the blind, then 15 mins later had a nice buck we’ve had on camera coming down the scrape line. Deer from earlier decides to blow from in the woods. Bye bye buck...might not sit here long today. Good luck everyone.
> View attachment 797969


What county are you in? We hunt Williams County


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you all Vets! Good luck guys


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

12 count this morning 2 bucks.buddy shot a nice 8 last night


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Reading your posts from work today. Hope you all have some luck. Maybe I can sneak out tomorrow after work.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

No deer yet. I’m dreaming of tenderloin, scrambled egg, green pepper, onion, and cheese wrapped into a breakfast burrito.
Might have an itchy trigger finger if something does cruise by.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Doe with 2 buttons so far. Esst wind is trouble but they didnt seem to figure me out.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Packing up the truck today getting ready to head-up for the week in the morning. 
Good luck today gents, shoot straight!!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all the veterans that served, that’s what makes our country the best in the world!
Not hunting this morning, a buddy and I are going to spin some honey out of our hives, I’ll probably get 15 gallons or more. Haven’t been getting any big deer pictures lately, the property needs a rest and so do the Does. These deer were in the back yard for over an hour and a half, they just left.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Spike then a 5 pt so far.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dropped the kids at school came back home and there is our #1 target buck on the opposite side of the road from our farm on my 5 acres dogging a doe. Grab my bow get on the fence row heading to the road and he slips back across the road onto the correct side to our farm LOL.... We have a couple cases of you know what in the office so I am the lone ranger and have missed the entire week. Depressing to say the least especially when they tease you like this one seems to be.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Scottygvsu said:


> No deer yet. I’m dreaming of tenderloin, scrambled egg, green pepper, onion, and cheese wrapped into a breakfast burrito.
> Might have an itchy trigger finger if something does cruise by.



Why in the hell would you go and say that?? Now I'm thinking it too.


----------



## 2010flhtk (Jan 7, 2013)

No deer yet but had a coyote slip by about a hundred yards out. Getting windy!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I will be live from the butchers block, need to get things cleaned up before deer season.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Scottygvsu said:


> No deer yet. I’m dreaming of tenderloin, scrambled egg, green pepper, onion, and cheese wrapped into a breakfast burrito.
> Might have an itchy trigger finger if something does cruise by.


What are ya doing to man. That’s it Calling it at 9 am for breaky!!!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Back in the stand with bloody hands. Shot a doe and got her gutted and cooling down 20 yards from the stand. She appeared to be in heat so who knows what could show. 

Perfect size to roast on the rotisserie this weekend at camp.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Lever4ever said:


> Packing up the truck today getting ready to head-up for the week in the morning.
> Good luck today gents, shoot straight!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


Post up pics on old school deer camps, good luck.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

bradym54 said:


> Back in the stand with bloody hands. Shot a doe and got her gutted and cooling down 20 yards from the stand. She appeared to be in heat so who knows what could show.
> 
> Perfect size to roast on the rotisserie this weekend at camp.


Awesome! Congrats! I love doing that!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Awesome! Congrats! I love doing that!


Killing and then getting back into the stand...not the rotisserie deer (never tried that...but sounds good!)


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

No deer during daylight yet. Wind is picking up with some strong gusts from the north


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Going to sit a while longer with the storm moving in. Pretty strong SE wind just blew a tall tree down. I’m in a ladder on solid maple. Sitting not far from food and travel route 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Light revealed a few fresh scrapes here. No activity so far though other than another hunting pushing deeper into this section. Wind is slowly picking up but not too bad just yet


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Just had some high speed chasing with no buck. These does hauled by only to whip past and around again. Panicked does for sure, 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Stick Slingur said:


> Just had some high speed chasing with no buck. These does hauled by only to whip past and around again. Panicked does for sure,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Same here small 8 chasing a doe all over the place. It was crazy for about 5 minutes. All is quiet now and the wind is starting to blow.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Ten minutes ago I had a two year old seven point go by. The bewitching hour has started


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

plugger said:


> I will be live from the butchers block, need to get things cleaned up before deer season.


Before deer season? I've been out there for a month. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

5 pointer followed the trail to my bait doe. Two hours late for him. Needs a couple years.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

This is what it shows when I click a link for picture. This just started happening yesterday. Any moderators that can help? @Steve maybe









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Had to climb down at 9 45, forgot I need to go pick up a tractor for my Mom. Want to get that done before the rain and wind. If it's going to get rainy and windy, I'm gonna go on an adventure. Couple more does but not antlers spotted after little buttons.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

@Macs13 there is another thread that someone was discussing this issue



https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/threads/issue-with-seeing-pictures-on-the-mobile-app.729863/#post-9181586


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I bailed. Not a deer seen. Gonna thaw some venison for brunch. 
Good luck to everyone hanging in there.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Sun just popped out. Giving it til 10.30, taking a practice shot and calling it a morning. One buck at 7.00 is all. Not sure about the afternoon. Could be some serious rain to go with this wind.
<----<<<


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> This is what it shows when I click a link for picture. This just started happening yesterday. Any moderators that can help? @Steve maybe
> 
> 
> Mines been doing it for a few days now. Uninstaller and reinstalled the app didn't do anything. I did a post on the support page
> ...


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I had a couple deer chasing about 100yds away at 8:30ish. I saw one deer that should have been the chaser/buck but didn't see any headgear. Then I had a deer take off running @ 9:30, wind was in my favorite and I wasn't moving. All I can think is that it smelled my path in and didn't like it. Also no obvious antlers in the small openings that I could see it.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you vets!!! I will be reading from work all day today, the weather and work will most likely keep me out until the opener. If I do see a good break in the weather I will try and sneak out over the next few days! Be careful, very windy here already. Let’s see some deer hit the dirt!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HuntnCook (Nov 12, 2017)

I started hunting in 2014. My Dad, recently retired due to health issues, became my hunting partner. We hunted together for 3 years. He only harvested one doe in those 3 years, but he lived for our hunting trips. And when he couldn’t hunt anymore due to his health, he relived these trips over and over.
I was in a tree, early November of 2019 when I got the call that Dad had a stroke and was in the hospital.
Yesterday was the first time, since that 2019 sit, that I was able to drive across the border to hunt. I was blessed with this beautiful doe on the anniversary of my Dad’s passing.
Textbook double lung shot. Ran about 50 yards and piled up.
Osceola County, 11-10-21, 5:13 PM


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

least we forget!


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Starting to feel like a martini. Rough sit thus far - not a deer to be seen. Will give it a half an hour and probably call it.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

anagranite said:


> I had a couple deer chasing about 100yds away at 8:30ish. I saw one deer that should have been the chaser/buck but didn't see any headgear. Then I had a deer take off running @ 9:30, wind was in my favorite and I wasn't moving. All I can think is that it smelled my path in and didn't like it. Also no obvious antlers in the small openings that I could see it.


Has it been slow in SE Ohio with this warm up? I was there last week weather was great cold nights 40’s during day


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Day two home with a sick child. Kid is doing 1000% better but figured since they have a half day anyway no sense in sending them. Weather is also gross for hunting, and I’d be out this afternoon but we also have parent teacher conferences. Hoping to get in a couple more sits over the weekend before rifle. Good luck to all and thank you vets!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

HuntnCook said:


> I started hunting in 2014. My Dad, recently retired due to health issues, became my hunting partner. We hunted together for 3 years. He only harvested one doe in those 3 years, but he lived for our hunting trips. And when he couldn’t hunt anymore due to his health, he relived these trips over and over.
> I was in a tree, early November of 2019 when I got the call that Dad had a stroke and was in the hospital.
> Yesterday was the first time, since that 2019 sit, that I was able to drive across the border to hunt. I was blessed with this beautiful doe on the anniversary of my Dad’s passing.
> Textbook double lung shot. Ran about 50 yards and piled up.
> Osceola County, 11-10-21, 5:13 PM


Congratulations on your doe. Condolences on your dads passing.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

HuntnCook said:


> I started hunting in 2014. My Dad, recently retired due to health issues, became my hunting partner. We hunted together for 3 years. He only harvested one doe in those 3 years, but he lived for our hunting trips. And when he couldn’t hunt anymore due to his health, he relived these trips over and over.
> I was in a tree, early November of 2019 when I got the call that Dad had a stroke and was in the hospital.
> Yesterday was the first time, since that 2019 sit, that I was able to drive across the border to hunt. I was blessed with this beautiful doe on the anniversary of my Dad’s passing.
> Textbook double lung shot. Ran about 50 yards and piled up.
> Osceola County, 11-10-21, 5:13 PM


congrats nice doe


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Made it back to the truck just as the skies opened up. I walked past all the deer this morning. Kicked up several when I was halfway to the truck


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

HuntnCook said:


> I started hunting in 2014. My Dad, recently retired due to health issues, became my hunting partner. We hunted together for 3 years. He only harvested one doe in those 3 years, but he lived for our hunting trips. And when he couldn’t hunt anymore due to his health, he relived these trips over and over.
> I was in a tree, early November of 2019 when I got the call that Dad had a stroke and was in the hospital.
> Yesterday was the first time, since that 2019 sit, that I was able to drive across the border to hunt. I was blessed with this beautiful doe on the anniversary of my Dad’s passing.
> Textbook double lung shot. Ran about 50 yards and piled up.
> Osceola County, 11-10-21, 5:13 PM


Congrats and sorry for your loss


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Man the wind has really picked up here in Jackson county!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Sucky weather LFTS’ers. Honey do’s are on the agenda this afternoon. Be out in the morning. Good luck if ur in the woods.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> I'm sure he's out hunting today and I hope he shoots one. Happy Birthday Dedgoose!


Thanks I appreciate it. They said I wouldn't see 40, but here I am..


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Sky is darkening and its a tad bit breezy but that didn’t deter me from setting up 35 feet high in a lone ash tree on a ridge in Calhoun County. This tree hasn’t produced any leaves the past few years. Weird. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

A hunting I will go, a hunting I will go. Rain's a bad sign to kill a buck, surely a good time to kill a duck. A hunting I will go


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I bailed after hearing the 5th tree fall, I said screw this. Started pouring on the way out.

No deer seen.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thanks I appreciate it. They said I wouldn't see 40, but here I am..
> 
> View attachment 798035


Buddy I'm positive you'll see way more than 40. Party hardy!


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thanks I appreciate it. They said I wouldn't see 40, but here I am..
> 
> View attachment 798035


Got you by seven years. DOB for me is 11-11-1974


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

jatc said:


> Got you by seven years. DOB for me is 11-11-1974


Happy birthday teammate! You too @DEDGOOSE sure you'll miss hunting, somewhere, some why.. 🤣

She's breezy gents 4' waves on st.clair river from the east! Thats windy....stay safe all. Good luck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HuntnCook said:


> I started hunting in 2014. My Dad, recently retired due to health issues, became my hunting partner. We hunted together for 3 years. He only harvested one doe in those 3 years, but he lived for our hunting trips. And when he couldn’t hunt anymore due to his health, he relived these trips over and over.
> I was in a tree, early November of 2019 when I got the call that Dad had a stroke and was in the hospital.
> Yesterday was the first time, since that 2019 sit, that I was able to drive across the border to hunt. I was blessed with this beautiful doe on the anniversary of my Dad’s passing.
> Textbook double lung shot. Ran about 50 yards and piled up.
> Osceola County, 11-10-21, 5:13 PM


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> Sky is darkening and its a tad bit breezy but that didn’t deter me from setting up 35 feet high in a lone ash tree on a ridge in Calhoun County. This tree hasn’t produced any leaves the past few years. Weird.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Hope your life insurance is paid up😜


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

One little buck this morning and I got down early, last bow hunt for me tomorrow morning then giving it a break until Monday. It’s been a tough one maybe it will all pay off in the morning.
Flight


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sat out the morning because of the 100% chance of rain. Haven’t seen a drop yet but I know it’s coming.
Anyway, out for the afternoon in a spot I’ve never hunted. On the side of a ridge with a big scrub oak flat behind me. Some of the big oaks in here were loaded good Labor Day weekend. Have a thick creek bottom below me with several small openings. This is pretty much an observation sit for future reference. Did pass a few rubs and a couple of beds up top on the edge of the ridge/scrub oak flat. Down to my last day and a half of my hunting season.
Just not feeling it this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> Happy birthday teammate! You too @DEDGOOSE sure you'll miss hunting, somewhere, some why.. 🤣
> 
> She's breezy gents 4' waves on st.clair river from the east! Thats windy....stay safe all. Good luck!


But did you catch your limit Good luck up north and have a blast!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jatc said:


> Got you by seven years. DOB for me is 11-11-1974


Happy Birthday.. Birthday is farthest from my mind first it's veterans day. For me it's Rescue day, on this date in 14 when I was at the gates of hell God placed a boxer in front of me in a driving snowstorm at Chase Creek smokehouse.. Coincidence I owned and have owned boxers my whole life, I think not. She's my everything, everyone says you rescued her, nah she rescued me.. As I type were at the lake eating a 20 piece nugget..

Here's a legit no BS goose excuse. Last night conditions were perfect, got my stuff around leashed her, we hit the woods gonna go sit in a blind, for some reason she put the brakes on, didn't wanna go, I turned around built a bonfire which she loves..She's my everything lost my last two boxers at 8 she's 9, world revolves around her in my eyes Tonight seeing it's crappy Probably take her to TSC


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks to all who served I am in!
Against my better judgement I am in behind the house where he has been lurking. 15 yds to his left in a pop up on a platform.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am in the shack today in a sweatshirt dodging the rain. Nothing yet in se michigan and it appears to be breaking up.
Hope for a quick rain shower and let the wind settle down some.
Heavy 8 point on camera last night. Hope he does it again.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Pulled out before midday after I started to get motion sickness for how much the tree was moving. Used it as an opportunity to get in and scout a nearby spot before the rain for a location to take the better half out Saturday. Getting to the point of the season where I feel like I am struggling and might need to explore some new ground after two dead sits in a row. Hopefully cold weather will get em moving again.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in a low impact stand, was suppose to be raining like crazy, not lol just sprinkles. Would have went to another blind but expected heavy rain. So will ride it out in the amish shack.big and Brown it's down Thursday..


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out now. The rain is very light but the wind is whipping. Guess I'll stay on the ground in a popup and ride it out.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

MichiFishy said:


> A hunting I will go, a hunting I will go. Rain's a bad sign to kill a buck, surely a good time to kill a duck. A hunting I will go
> View attachment 798038


How is the duck hunting going.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Macs13 said:


> This is what it shows when I click a link for picture. This just started happening yesterday. Any moderators that can help? @Steve maybe
> View attachment 797994
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wrong forum for trouble reports. Please use the contact us link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

4 DnF, I don't know if there is more rain or leaves falling.


----------



## brownty1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Michigan 11 pointer!!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Last evening hunt for me before the gun opener. Might hunt in the morning depending on the weather. Tomorrow evening we pack the truck so we can leave early Saturday morning for the western UP. 
currently strapped in to a big fir tree overlooking my big n beasty plot. Could see deer moving in bedding area to my north so I booked it in here to beat them. Hoping they come my way.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

As almost all the corn and soybeans are now gone I decided to watch this strip of brassicas for the night. It already shows signs of browsing .


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

xebadir said:


> Pulled out before midday after I started to get motion sickness for how much the tree was moving. Used it as an opportunity to get in and scout a nearby spot before the rain for a location to take the better half out Saturday. Getting to the point of the season where I feel like I am struggling and might need to explore some new ground after two dead sits in a row. Hopefully cold weather will get em moving again.


 Be on guard against the old wives tales that have persisted for ages, such as cooler weather “ getting em on their feet.” Radio collar tracking studies have definitively proven deer move as much, for instance, on a 50 degree morning as a 30 degree morning.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Carpenter Bill said:


> How is the duck hunting going.


Bust so far, 4 skyhigh Mallards after the last big rain ended. 2 came in close as I was in the decoys putting a wing back on. We'll see what the last hour brings.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Happy Birthday.. Birthday is farthest from my mind first it's veterans day. For me it's Rescue day, on this date in 14 when I was at the gates of hell God placed a boxer in front of me in a driving snowstorm at Chase Creek smokehouse.. Coincidence I owned and have owned boxers my whole life, I think not. She's my everything, everyone says you rescued her, nah she rescued me.. As I type were at the lake eating a 20 piece nugget..
> 
> Here's a legit no BS goose excuse. Last night conditions were perfect, got my stuff around leashed her, we hit the woods gonna go sit in a blind, for some reason she put the brakes on, didn't wanna go, I turned around built a bonfire which she loves..She's my everything lost my last two boxers at 8 she's 9, world revolves around her in my eyes Tonight seeing it's crappy Probably take her to TSC


Can’t beat owning a dog


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Rain has subsided a bit in wellston. Still windy. It was a real pine cone floater for a while.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

7 dnf’s in the food plot and a 5 point in to harass them.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Despite the weather that keeps us in, the deer have been active all afternoon. Have seen 3 bucks from the home office since 3:00pm.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Shot fired!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

On my way to parent teacher conferences. Every field between house and school loaded with deer. I think they know the cold front is moving in this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Suddenly blue skies and sun in Ottawa county. Brighter out now than in the past couple of hours


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

November Sunrise said:


> Be on guard against the old wives tales that have persisted for ages, such as cooler weather “ getting em on their feet.” Radio collar tracking studies have definitively proven deer move as much, for instance, on a 50 degree morning as a 30 degree morning.


A good point. At this stage, I just go out and see what happens regardless of predictors - figure time out there is probably the strongest predictor of potential for success. I suspect the perception arises as its something to do with location or timing for a given spot, and hence they must be moving somewhere that I'm not (i.e. I'm hunting the wrong spot) - I never see anywhere near the number of deer when the temperature is higher - is there a shift in the timing? Then again, with one exception, I've never had much afternoon success seeing deer either on public - which argues for wrong place.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Rain moved in about 4:30 so called it an evening early. Saw 1 black squirrel  and that was it. Didn’t expect to see much with the wind and rain.
Hoping for some last morning magic tomorrow before I wrap up my 2021 hunting season.
Kind of a sad season, maybe my last.
With my life long best friend passing away in August, my brother not hunting anymore (he spent less than 24 hours in camp this season), my dads physical and mental capabilities starting to slide (he is almost 80), the camper being about on its last leg, and my other best hunting buddy only able to make it up for a weekend would make for a pretty lonely camp of 1. 
Seeing as I live in South Carolina, I have to rely on my dad to do all the prep work ahead of time and that didn’t go so well this year and really isn’t fair of me to put all that on him.
So, hoping for that last morning luck tomorrow to send my season and maybe my time in the autumn woods out with a bang.
Good luck tomorrow everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Rain moved in about 4:30 so called it an evening early. Saw 1 black squirrel  and that was it. Didn’t expect to see much with the wind and rain.
> Hoping for some last morning magic tomorrow before I wrap up my 2021 hunting season.
> Kind of a sad season, maybe my last.
> With my life long best friend passing away in August, my brother not hunting anymore (he spent less than 24 hours in camp this season), my dads physical and mental capabilities starting to slide (he is almost 80), the camper being about on its last leg, and my other best hunting buddy only able to make it up for a weekend would make for a pretty lonely camp of 1.
> ...


Hope that's not true. Well know what you've said is and sorry to hear all that. BUT I sure hope it's not your last..... best of luck in a.m. !

And was that day 2 without blood on LFTS???


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

November Sunrise said:


> Be on guard against the old wives tales that have persisted for ages, such as cooler weather “ getting em on their feet.” Radio collar tracking studies have definitively proven deer move as much, for instance, on a 50 degree morning as a 30 degree morning.


I would agree BUT I was in shiawassee one year. Cold 1st day, grunting, running, chasing, you name it I seen it. Could've shot a giant 6 point 20 yards from the blind.. Didn't, seen much much bigger chasing fighting etc.

Next day weather changed to warm and windy.
If I didn't see it 1st hand I wouldn't believe it myself. 2 TOTALLY different hunts. Activity slowed to a crawl to say the least. Still kick myself for not killing that 6 pointer....


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Got him!
At the shot he walked 60 yds away, then stood on his hind legs and ran 30 back then into cover.
That's as far as he made it!





























He taunted me all season, when I hunted family property in Montcalm he would be on cam at home twice each day. 
He read the script and it all came together on my 13 acres today.
Absolutely pumped about this buck, best buck on my home property in NE Kent to date with a dozen new houses on two sides this year.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> Sky is darkening and its a tad bit breezy but that didn’t deter me from setting up 35 feet high in a lone ash tree on a ridge in Calhoun County. This tree hasn’t produced any leaves the past few years. Weird.
> 
> Wish me luck.


35 ft up is a stretch number 1 ash tree number 2 ash tree with no 🍁 for two years number 3 ,4 and 4 Don’t push your luck brother!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Tag!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

1morebite that is an awesome buck congrats!!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

1morebite said:


> Got him!
> At the shot he walked 60 yds away, then stood on his hind legs and ran 30 back then into cover.
> That's as far as he made it!
> View attachment 798092
> ...


Woah, good one! Congratulations!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

1morebite said:


> Tag!
> View attachment 798107


Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

1morebite said:


> Got him!
> At the shot he walked 60 yds away, then stood on his hind legs and ran 30 back then into cover.
> That's as far as he made it!
> View attachment 798092
> ...


Congrats on a fantastic buck and from your own dirt. It doesn't get any better.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

1morebite said:


> Got him!
> At the shot he walked 60 yds away, then stood on his hind legs and ran 30 back then into cover.
> That's as far as he made it!
> View attachment 798092
> ...


He’s a beaut …congrats, off you own land awesome!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Rain moved in about 4:30 so called it an evening early. Saw 1 black squirrel  and that was it. Didn’t expect to see much with the wind and rain.
> Hoping for some last morning magic tomorrow before I wrap up my 2021 hunting season.
> Kind of a sad season, maybe my last.
> With my life long best friend passing away in August, my brother not hunting anymore (he spent less than 24 hours in camp this season), my dads physical and mental capabilities starting to slide (he is almost 80), the camper being about on its last leg, and my other best hunting buddy only able to make it up for a weekend would make for a pretty lonely camp of 1.
> ...


sorry to here about your friend and dad.You just can’t replace life long huntig friends it will never be the same.I tried but Think this is my last two.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

1morebite said:


> Got him!
> At the shot he walked 60 yds away, then stood on his hind legs and ran 30 back then into cover.
> That's as far as he made it!
> View attachment 798092
> ...


That’s a heck of a buck, congrats!
Flight


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice buck, congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Tag!! That says it all! Congrats on a great buck. 


1morebite said:


> Tag!
> View attachment 798107


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> Be on guard against the old wives tales that have persisted for ages, such as cooler weather “ getting em on their feet.” Radio collar tracking studies have definitively proven deer move as much, for instance, on a 50 degree morning as a 30 degree morning.


. Maybe, but given a choice it will always be a frosty morning for mr


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I had to drive through prime deer country in Greenville/belding area during primetime tonight and never saw a deer.


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

1morebite said:


> Got him!
> At the shot he walked 60 yds away, then stood on his hind legs and ran 30 back then into cover.
> That's as far as he made it!
> View attachment 798092
> ...


Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

xebadir said:


> A good point. At this stage, I just go out and see what happens regardless of predictors - figure time out there is probably the strongest predictor of potential for success. I suspect the perception arises as its something to do with location or timing for a given spot, and hence they must be moving somewhere that I'm not (i.e. I'm hunting the wrong spot) - I never see anywhere near the number of deer when the temperature is higher - is there a shift in the timing? Then again, with one exception, I've never had much afternoon success seeing deer either on public - which argues for wrong place.


Weather is not a predictor of deer movement. Check out the ongoing whitetail research at Penn State University. They as well as numerous other researchers have disproven many of the theories that some hunters continue to cling to, such as weather affecting daytime activity, lunar cycle affecting daytime activity, wind affecting daytime activity, etc. 

Perception creates reality for many hunters. For instance, a hunter who strongly believes colder weather will "get them on their feet" will choose optimal stand locations on those days, will stay on stand longer, etc. If his experience that day leads to no deer sightings he'll brush it aside as being a fluke. But if he sees deer as hoped for it will "confirm" for him his theory about cold weather "getting them on their feet." 

Confirmation bias is a powerful thing. It's why in the same LFTS thread some hunters will be reporting exceptional experiences while others are lamenting that it's too warm, too windy, etc. Right in front of their face are other hunters having productive hunts but the belief system about it being "too warm" is so strong they don't even notice how their beliefs are being disproven.

You can take it to the bank. Many hunters will continue to vigorously defend their theories, long after the theories have been debunked.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> I would agree BUT I was in shiawassee one year. Cold 1st day, grunting, running, chasing, you name it I seen it. Could've shot a giant 6 point 20 yards from the blind.. Didn't, seen much much bigger chasing fighting etc.
> 
> Next day weather changed to warm and windy.
> If I didn't see it 1st hand I wouldn't believe it myself. 2 TOTALLY different hunts. Activity slowed to a crawl to say the least. Still kick myself for not killing that 6 pointer....


You're confusing correlation with causation. There are dozens of reasons why results can vary from day to day. Matter of fact, results often vary within the same day. I once hunted an early November morning where I didn't see a thing. 300 yards away a friend observed 11 antlered bucks all pursing the same doe. 

One of the funniest LFTS threads was a couple days ago when a few hunters were having outstanding experiences while a few others were wringing their hands about it being too warm. Meanwhile, the deer don't give a rip. They're doing what deer do every early November, whether it's hot, cold, calm, windy, dry, or wet.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> 35 ft up is a stretch number 1 ash tree number 2 ash tree with no 🍁 for two years number 3 ,4 and 4 Don’t push your luck brother!


I didn't see anything. Think I need to get higher in that ash tree.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

1morebite said:


> Got him!
> At the shot he walked 60 yds away, then stood on his hind legs and ran 30 back then into cover.
> That's as far as he made it!
> View attachment 798092
> ...


Congratulations I'm sure it's a beauty, can't see pictures on here right now.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> I didn't see anything. Think I need to get higher in that ash tree.


Stay safe and shoot straight NS Good luck to you and yours in the coming days!😊


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh goody ! They just started putting out their manure hoses and are spraying that liquid manure in the field next to my gun blind ! Sure hope I don't have to drag any bucks out of that field on Monday !


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Good scent cover.


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

November Sunrise said:


> I didn't see anything. Think I need to get higher in that ash tree.


Even I read the sarcasm in this, and your previous post…have I redeemed myself?!?


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Rain moved in about 4:30 so called it an evening early. Saw 1 black squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

November Sunrise said:


> Weather is not a predictor of deer movement. Check out the ongoing whitetail research at Penn State University. They as well as numerous other researchers have disproven many of the theories that some hunters continue to cling to, such as weather affecting daytime activity, lunar cycle affecting daytime activity, wind affecting daytime activity, etc.
> 
> Perception creates reality for many hunters. For instance, a hunter who strongly believes colder weather will "get them on their feet" will choose optimal stand locations on those days, will stay on stand longer, etc. If his experience that day leads to no deer sightings he'll brush it aside as being a fluke. But if he sees deer as hoped for it will "confirm" for him his theory about cold weather "getting them on their feet."
> 
> ...


Well, except I’d guess wind direction influences bedding choice and some cases of movement direction . I keep a log to avoid that confirmation bias, and also just to see if it’s as random as I’m guessing it is. But it’s the same problems as fishermen, and storm chasers it seems - no shortage of disproven theory. Thanks for the tip on Penn State research - I’ll dive into that as I’m curious as to what we actually know.


----------

